# Marijuana Physically Alters the Brain Even For 'Casual' Users



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.universityherald.com/articles/8866/20140416/marijuana-physically-alters-the-brain-even-for-casual-users.htm


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with this  it's classed as a mild hallucinogen so no wonder ppl can get dissociation
I hate how Harris Harrington says it's only a trigger like who the fuk is he? A brain specialist ? Lol wat a moron


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

missjess said:


> I agree with this  it's classed as a mild hallucinogen so no wonder ppl can get dissociation
> I hate how Harris Harrington says it's only a trigger like who the fuk is he? A brain specialist ? Lol wat a moron


The bulk of the time it is just a trigger, considering that most of the time people who get DP/DR from smoking it recover in the same manner as those who had anxiety or panic attacks as a trigger. And of top of that, for a lot of people it's their first experience with marijuana, that can't even be counted as casual, and I doubt one time is going to be enough to cause any serious effects unless it was laced with something.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, a study using 40 people all from the same area! That's gotta be definitive, ground breaking stuff!

Ohhh.. wait on. The findings were published in the 'Journal of Neuroscience'. Now THAT makes it credible.

NEXT&#8230;&#8230;

Edit: Took the haha's out b/c I don't want to offend TOF. It's only the article that's a bit&#8230; debatable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

You know the funny thing here is. We've got one dug study being talked (NS-189 aka Starship 'Enterprise') which is exploring how to grow to actually physically grow the brain in size, and another study showing us our brains will shrink if we smoke a bit of pot. Are you thinking what I'm thinking B1? Yes, it's obvious. We can smoke a joint, pop a pill, smoke another, pop another pill.. brain stays same size!

You know what they say, 'it's not how you use it, it's about how big it is!'


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Pyrite said:


> The bulk of the time it is just a trigger, considering that most of the time people who get DP/DR from smoking it recover in the same manner as those who had anxiety or panic attacks as a trigger. And of top of that, for a lot of people it's their first experience with marijuana, that can't even be counted as casual, and I doubt one time is going to be enough to cause any serious effects unless it was laced with something.


Yes but look at it this way...do u think the ppl with drug induced dp Wudnt have gotten dp if it wasn't for drugs ? So ...therefore how can it only be just a trigger...it can also be a cause but even still yes it can be overcome whether it's a trigger or a cause


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

missjess said:


> Yes but look at it this way...do u think the ppl with drug induced dp Wudnt have gotten dp if it wasn't for drugs ? So ...therefore how can it only be just a trigger...it can also be a cause but even still yes it can be overcome whether it's a trigger or a cause


For a bunch of them, yes. Half the time, the weed triggers a panic attack which then triggers DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2014)

I actually was triggered the second time I smoked weed. I didn't know it at the time but I experienced DP for 10-15 minutes. And then this girl gave me a tootsie roll and I calmed down. Anyway I smoked weed after that for 2 years, every day, 3-5 times a day. When I finally did become dissociated it wasn't due to marijuana. Though every time I smoked after becoming this way, it made me feel many times worse, every time. I don't believe weed induced how I feel.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

JoshThornton said:


> If someone get's DP from smoking weed, that is the definition of a trigger is it not? I would hazard to guess whether it was smoking weed or experiencing a traumatic even, they would have gotten DP anyway. Look at it this way: 99% of the people are fine, smoke weed once or 2x and then get DP. If weed "caused" DP, then the more you smoke, the more the DP would gradually get worse and worse. Personally, I smoked weed heavily for 5 years + every day. It wasn't until a couple months after I quit weed that I got DP.


Funny u mention that coz when I used to smoke meth i gradually went into dp and I had a number of overdoses from a combination of drugs which were traumatic for me and I eventually got dp.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I actually was triggered the second time I smoked weed. I didn't know it at the time but I experienced DP for 10-15 minutes. And then this girl gave me a tootsie roll and I calmed down. Anyway I smoked weed after that for 2 years, every day, 3-5 times a day. When I finally did become dissociated it wasn't due to marijuana. Though every time I smoked after becoming this way, it made me feel many times worse, every time. I don't believe weed induced how I feel.


But weed is a dissociative/hallucinogen it's nowonder u felt worse...
It's like drilling in a pathway for dissociation


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Interesting article....got me thinking

When the the X-Ray was first 'discovered' we were naive enough to put X-ray machines inside shoe stores to look at people's feet; then everyone started getting cancer. I think one day people will look back and shake their heads and say "what the hell were they doing smoking marijuana?"

I've gone back and forth with the idea of a trigger or a cause since 8 years ago as if trigger gives me more hope. I guess it doesn't matter really. I'd like to think it was just a trigger, but I went dp before any panic attack ensued. And the lingering hppd is clearly not caused by trauma, so there is the obvious reasoning that the dissociative symptoms are no different.

I went through some crazy shit in my youth and never went into this state. I have a twin brother as well that went through the same shit but has never smoked pot and is dp free.

I think I'd be fine if I hadn't smoked, but I know I can never know that for sure. And I also think this with no bias as I think drugs should be legalized in the states, partly so we can learn more about them.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

ya I've read about this study its very insignificant results that they inflated immensely to claim it changes the brain.


----------

